# Missing torque values



## Ojay74 (9 mo ago)

Hi, first time user here.
Need some help please -
I'm replacing the engine in my 2005 116i E87 N45.
Have Hayes manual with most torque values in it but missing one for the bolts to fix the mounting bracket for the AC compressor to the new engine block. 
I am thinking its around 20Nm but can't find a reference.
Can anyone help?


----------

